# Island Club



## Mortdeath (Apr 18, 2006)

Anyone who was around Bath up to late 80s early 90s should remember this place.
A converted ex public toilet, who apparantly still had people trying to use it as such when it was opperating as i nightclub.
Not sure what's left inside, as far as i can recall it just closed its doors and that was it. Talking to a guy from the Fire Service, he told me they get info sent to them on derelict places and he said the club was acropropped up to help support the crumbling road above it
The doors to it are down some steps but behind locked iron gates.
The front door is definately locked although what was the rear door has at some time been forced and then boarded up althought the screw heads look to be accesible. There's also rumoured to be another exit from it that comes out into Parade Gardens as well.

the club was pretty much destroyed when they did the 6 months of work to shore up the road about 15 years ago


----------

